# Bind9 läuft nicht mehr auf Ubuntu 8.04LTS



## hahni (12. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit deinem Update (apt-get dist-upgrade) lässt sich bind9 leider nicht mehr starten:

--
/etc/init.d/bind9 restart
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                                                                      rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
                                                                                                                      [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                                                               [fail]
--

Was ist da jetzt anders als vorher? Bisher nämlich hat es stets funktioniert 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (12. Dez. 2009)

Hatte keiner von euch die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## hahni (14. Dez. 2009)

Bin noch mal die Installationsanleitung von http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4 durchgegangen. Ich kann es drehen und wenden, wie ich mag. Es tut sich einfach nix und es sind keine Abweichungen feststellbar.


----------



## Burge (14. Dez. 2009)

weiss ja nicht wo dein dist upgrade hingangen ist also auf welche versionsnr aber versuch doch einfach mal die schritte aus dieser anleitung auf deiner install zu verfizieren.

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-2-p4

Darueber hinaus hast du hier die Loesung fuer ein Problem

http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/06/repairing-ubuntu-904-dns/

was google alles kann


----------



## hahni (14. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Burge,

die Anleitung von 9.04 und die von 8.04LTS ist absolut identisch. Jeder einzelne Arbeitsschritt. Das kann es allerdings auch nicht sein.

Interessanterweise läuft alles auf einem Server mit 8.04LTS nach dem dist-upgrade. Auf einem anderen eben nicht und der Dienst startet nicht mehr!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Burge (14. Dez. 2009)

schau mal auf den 2. Teil des postes


----------



## hahni (14. Dez. 2009)

Habe alles umgesetzt. Aber dennoch:

--
root@hyperbrain:/# /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                                                                      rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
                                                                                                                      [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                                                               [fail]
--


----------



## Burge (14. Dez. 2009)

versuch mal 
rndc-confgen

das muss damit irgendwas zutun haben das dir das upgrade da was zerbuegelt hat.


----------



## hahni (14. Dez. 2009)

AppAmor war es. Und das, obwohl ich das Teil wie im Tut beschrieben deinstallliert hatte... Werde die dort beschriebenen Schritte erneut ausführen.


----------

